# The Strutt/ Dino's Coffee Lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Strutt (Dino's Coffee Lounge- name in transistion) is a Cafe/Bar/Restaurant offering live music every night along with jazz brunch on Saturday and bluegrass brunch on Sunday mornings. House baked pastries accompany our full restaurant menu. A wide selection of micro-brewed beer and imports can be found in the bar, as can a selection of different fine wines and other liquors. The Strutt was formed around the cornerstone of awesome, fresh roasted, properly extracted coffee beverages and hasn't lost it's foundation since expanding. If you are ever in Kalamazoo, stop in and say hello!

More...


----------

